# Best cooking pots?



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

The wife needs new cooking pots.

Lots of expensive options out there, but I've had some expensive pots turn out to be gimmicks, to my mind. The good husband that I am, I have bought her the occasional expensive pot, and I'm not sure I ever got my money's worth.

Just want good, reliable, sturdy, long-term, take-a-beating-and-keep-on-cooking, cooking pots.

Any recommendations?

What do you use? Any favorite brand names? Even older brand names?


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

I love my cast iron cookware.  They are heavy but cook things beautifully, hold heat well and once they are seasoned, you don't have to worry about the non-stick issue or the peeling of the non-stick. 

I highly recommend them. The dutch oven is great for soups and stews.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I agree with memrymaker.If you want something that will last forever,cast iron it is...Also they do have some real nice ones that has a "outside" color(at Kohles) but they ain't cheap!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm in the market too for new cookware. I have a set of copper bottom Revereware that is still good to go. The set is getting old (it was my Gramm's) and I have lost a pan and a few lids along the way.

I have thought about getting another stainless set but I might try cast iron.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Cast iron will out last you, your children, your children's children. I have a cast iron pot that's over a hundred years old. It is still in excellent condition.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

We received a very nice 14 piece set of All-Clad Cookware when we were married, still looks like new and is ultra-low maintenance. My in-laws received the same gift (All-Clad cookware) when they were married, and theirs looks like new as well. And even though there is a solid 25-30 year gap between production date both sets are nearly identical. We have added some non-stick All-Clad frying pans to out set and they have proven to be just as durable. All-Clad has a simple lifetime warranty that sounded really good at first, but now I am pretty sure we will never need it and one of my kids will be using this set long after I am pushing up daisies. But All-Clas is quality you pay for.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> We received a very nice 14 piece set of All-Clad Cookware when we were married, still looks like new and is ultra-low maintenance. My in-laws received the same gift (All-Clad cookware) when they were married, and theirs looks like new as well. And even though there is a solid 25-30 year gap between production date both sets are nearly identical. We have added some non-stick All-Clad frying pans to out set and they have proven to be just as durable. All-Clad has a simple lifetime warranty that sounded really good at first, but now I am pretty sure we will never need it and one of my kids will be using this set long after I am pushing up daisies. But All-Clas is quality you pay for.


Yeah, the price tag is what keeps me away from the All-Clad sets.

The warranty reminds me of the Cutco forever guarantee.


----------



## prepperware (Jul 28, 2012)

All Clad is excellent cook ware but also very expensive... If money was no object, then get the AC with Cast Iron CI as a back up... I love my cast iron.. The larger pieces are very heavy. And CI can break from uneven heating and I guess if you dropped it hard enough on a handle or something you could break it.. but that would be rare with normal use. I like the skillets and really like the dutch ovens... One thing to consider with the Dutch Ovens, especially those with legs and the flat, recessed lid, for use in camp fires, is that you would have a "oven" for breads and other baked dishes if things got really gnarly and indoor cooking was not an option! and even the large pieces are reasonably priced. 

Plus they make great self-defensive weapons... At least that's what I saw a couple times on The Beverly Hillbilly's


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Cast iron first an foremost. I use it 95% a the time. Momma would say I got way to much a it, I keep addin ta the collection.

After that, I buy resteraunt grade stainless cookwear. Good stuff, ain't fancy, but works an lasts. Like any tool, the better it be the longer it's gonna last. Ain't gotta be fancy, just gotta work an last!


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> ...I buy *resteraunt grade stainless cookwear*. Good stuff, ain't fancy, but works an lasts. ...Ain't gotta be fancy, just gotta work an last!


That's what I'm looking for: nothing fancy, just good stuff.

Where do you get restaurant grade stuff? Online? At a restaurant supply store?

--
On the cast iron comments: Good idea. I will keep my eye out for that.


----------



## driftpin (Apr 27, 2013)

My wife has me buy her a new piece of Le Crueset cookware for ever gift giving holiday. They are some sturdy freaking pans, its ceramics coated cast iron. Could probably double as body armor if need be. Lol


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Lodge Cast, the best, oven proof, wood fire, natural non-stick, and several models are double duty, Dutch oven/frying pan.http://www.lodgemfg.com/,if you enjoy cooking a good oriental steel Wok is a do everything pot, but the only problem is never, never get the lady of the house mad


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Look in yer yeller pages fer resteraunt equipment an supplies. Do some shoppin, some a them folks be crazy on price. Also, keep a eye out fer auctions, Ifin a resteraunt closes, many times ya can get good stuff cheaper. Also, some suppliers got used stuff on hand.

I've bought some online, but I hate payin shippin costs.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I've gone through a number of pots over the years, but what has lasted has been the odds and ends of Revere Ware that was my mom's (stuff she got early in her marriage and she's been married 63 years). She let me have her odds and ends when she got a new set (20 years ago). I've been wanting a nice solid stainless steel set (I like Coot's recommendation), but I'd also be really happy with a complete set of Revere Ware.


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

I purchased a stainless steel cooking set from Macy's 20+ years ago. I love it, use it every day, and still have every piece! I looked on their website and they still have it 

Belgique Stainless Steel Cookware, 11 Piece Set 

My set has stainless lids but this set has glass.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I am a big fan of cast iron too but I also like the enamel coated cast iron that driftpin mentioned, Le Creuset is pricy but quality, my S.O finds them a bit too heavey. I have seen some other similar products lately, we have some kitchenaid pots like this that we picked up cheap on sale lately and they have worked great.
Like this;
http://reviews.canadiantire.ca/9045/0421380P/kitchenaid-kitchenaid-3-5-quart-round-cast-iron-pot-with-lid-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> I've gone through a number of pots over the years, but what has lasted has been the odds and ends of Revere Ware that was my mom's (stuff she got early in her marriage and she's been married 63 years). She let me have her odds and ends when she got a new set (20 years ago). I've been wanting a nice solid stainless steel set (I like Coot's recommendation), but I'd also be really happy with a complete set of Revere Ware.


Wanna buy my set of Revere ware?


----------



## Llamer (May 14, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Wanna buy my set of Revere ware?


I would be interested if Goshengirl isn't. How much you asking for it?


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I recently starting buying Calphalon Commercial hard anodized aluminum cookware off ebay. The tuff is indestructible and pretty expensive new. It isn't non-stick but the hard anodized surface if very durable and you don't have to use special implements. Aluminum is one of the best cooking metals as it heats quickly and evenly.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I like copper clad ones for candy making and we usually buy all of ours at TJ Maxx. They are discounted and sometimes the off brands are nicer than the high end ones. I know I wouldn't trade my cruddy off brand chef's knife for anything, not even a Wusthöf.
I would like to get more cast iron though, as we only have one.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> Aluminum is one of the best cooking metals as it heats quickly and evenly.


Speaking of aluminum...what's the story on not using aluminum for pickling/canning? I've heard it flakes off into solution at high temperatures? I know there are tons of aluminum cookware options out there, some of it very high end, so it seems hard to believe that we should not use it.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I heard that acidic foods attack aluminum. Not sure about the hard anodized stuff.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Llamer said:


> I would be interested if Goshengirl isn't. How much you asking for it?


PM me about this.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Llamer said:


> I would be interested if Goshengirl isn't. How much you asking for it?


Go for it. My budget is too tight for the foreseeable future... (And welcome to the forum! Love the avatar.  )

Thanks for the offer, Grimm. :flower:


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Anodized aluminum is more resistant but you will still get some in acidic foods, just like you will get some iron in uncoated cast iron but iron is good for you aluminum is not. I have seen aluminum pressure cookers pitted horribly from cooking acidic food, same with aluminum stock pots. Not saying aluminum is bad, we use it a bit, just prefer stainless, enamel, or cast iron or copper in most situations.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I am a big fan of cast iron for inside and outside cooking. My favorite company is Lodge. As for aluminum, there is some belief that aluminum may be a large culprit in Altzheimers disease. I don't know if this has been proven or not. One great thing about cast iron is you do get it in your diet. Many people that cook mainly with cast iron do not have as many problems with iron deficiency. Just make sure you do take good care of your cast iron! It is a valuable asset and a great investment! No, I don't represent Lodge! Lol!


----------

